# question for the recovered



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

what do you mean when you say you have a clear mind? what does that feel like, and how do you get to that state? 24/7 i feel like my mind is chattering away, almost to the point where i dont ever feel like im feeling or hearing the silence in the room, only the nonstop thoughts in my head. Is recovery when you can feel and hear the silence again? is that what a clear mind is?


----------



## wanadoo (Aug 30, 2010)

frusion said:


> what do you mean when you say you have a clear mind? what does that feel like, and how do you get to that state? 24/7 i feel like my mind is chattering away, almost to the point where i dont ever feel like im feeling or hearing the silence in the room, only the nonstop thoughts in my head. Is recovery when you can feel and hear the silence again? is that what a clear mind is?


Yes, it is.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, you sort of hear the silence. You hear all the little noises in your house like the computer, the floors creaking, the wind outside and your mind sort of naturally meditates it. Although after dp and dr is gone you may still have a little anxiety and some dr and dp left over like me.


----------



## frusion (Aug 1, 2010)

oh i see. Probably sounds like a weird question, but yeah, i almost question alot of times if the constant noise in my head is supposed to be there because ive had it for so long. I cant even imagine what that clear mind really feels like. For my mind to be at that relaxed of a state is beyond me. No matter what i cant ever seem to relax my thoughts/mind even close to a point of being clear like how you would feel. how were you able to get to that point?


----------



## wanadoo (Aug 30, 2010)

What is the silence? This is when you don't have any thinking, you just know who are you. You just know you are here, a dark room, and know the things around. You feel the dark. It is inside of you, but this is not a bad thing. This is what exactly reverse in DP. You don't know what is inside of you, but know what is your thoughts. The silence is under your thoughts. How can you go under your thoughts?


----------

